# New member



## Wichael (Sep 5, 2016)

Looking to upgrade from gaggia Classic to a double boiler set up


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Wichael, welcome to the forum! Any particular reason you want a dual boiler over a HX? Andy


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello, and welcome aboard. Sage Dual Boilers are very popular. Good prices on John Lewis, Lakeland and others. I think Lakeland still gives a lifetime warranty. Around 900 pounds or so - look for the bargains. There is a Sage forum group that may be of use. I can't speak for other dual boiler setups.


----------

